# Southwest Ding users: have you been getting alerts recently?



## dlpearson (May 6, 2010)

It just dawned on me I haven't received any DING alerts for the past several days.  Haven't received one for today yet.  Has anyone else noticed this (or do maybe I just have a problem on my end)?

Thanks,
David


----------



## urban5 (May 6, 2010)

*Received one yesterday*

I got one yesterday, but it only contained two flights for the seven airports I tag.  I have noticed a drop off in the frequency and the number of flights offered over the last several weeks.


----------



## dlpearson (May 6, 2010)

urban5 said:


> I got one yesterday, but it only contained two flights for the seven airports I tag.  I have noticed a drop off in the frequency and the number of flights offered over the last several weeks.



Thanks.  I only have 1 airport tagged.  Maybe there just haven't been any deals from that airport lately (SLC).  I've always gotten a daily alert up to this point, so it just seemed odd.

David


----------



## drguy (May 6, 2010)

I just checked and had one waiting.  BOI- Reno


----------



## Dori (May 6, 2010)

I have also noticed that there don't seem to be so many fabulous deals these days.

Dori


----------



## irishween (May 6, 2010)

I've noticed the drop also.  In addition, they used to have reciprocating locations on the same day.  For example, Phl to Orlando and Orlando to Phl on the same ding.  Now they show up on different days so it is not as easy to book a whole trip for the lowest price on the same day.


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (May 7, 2010)

I've been getting dinged, but there there has been a noticeable drop, as of late.     

Out of BWI, it's usually only a couple of fares, and mostly for travel on Tue-Thursday...


----------



## TamaraQT (Jun 7, 2010)

irishween said:


> I've noticed the drop also. In addition, they used to have reciprocating locations on the same day. For example, Phl to Orlando and Orlando to Phl on the same ding. Now they show up on different days so it is not as easy to book a whole trip for the lowest price on the same day.


 
I also fly out of PHL to MCO....I havent received ANY DINGS to or from Orlando.  All i get lately is a ding for airfare between PHL and Boston.  A friend of mine got a DING for PHL to MCO.  She paid $99 one way going and $99 coming back.  She ended up with a DING fare of $80 from PHL to MCO.  She traveled in May.  I am traveling in July.  I would NEVER be that lucky!!!


----------



## Judy (Jun 7, 2010)

I get dings almost every day.  There are 7 airports in my ding profile.  On any given day, I'll receive dings for 4-5 of them, but they're all for short flights.  Nothing anymore for Orlando to the west coast, Denver, Houston, or Baltimore.  I can find a good price for flights within Florida, but considering all the airport hassles, I could drive faster.


----------



## vacationdoc (Jun 7, 2010)

Does anyone have problems with ding on a macbook?  Every time mine starts running slow, the apple guys say that ding is causing the problem.


----------

